# Native



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Is this a native liazrds, common lizard maybe?

Someone found it and i need to know whether to advise they release it again.

Thanks


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Wall lizard of some sort...

wow thanks for that...

no problem your welcome...

end of thread.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

A common wall lizard


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> Wall lizard of some sort...
> 
> wow thanks for that...
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Tis a common wall lizard, debated whether it is uk native.

Surrey Amphibian and Reptile Group - Common Wall Lizard

some more information, quite interesting lol

pretty little things no


----------

